# IUI April / May 2018



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

A thread for everybody having IUI treatment during April and May.

GOODLUCK 

Sharry xx


----------



## secondseven (Mar 24, 2018)

Hello, I’m new here and this is my first post. I had my first IUI on Tues 21st (following trigger on 20th) so am currently 12dpiui and bfn so far. Going a bit doolally over here! Trying to stay positive but struggling a bit. I’m 43 and going it alone. Is anyone else in a similar position? Cheers


----------



## Cazster (Apr 1, 2018)

Hello! I'm new here too. After 2.5 years trying for baby number 2 and 2 miscarriages we've decided to go privately for treatment and have decided on IUI after tests didn't really show anything to be 'wrong'. 
I'm about to start norethisterone ready to kickstart my period so I can start treatment. All the meds got delivered this week which made it all real! I'm hoping writing things here will help along the way!
@secondseven I have everything crossed for you! Going it alone must be tough at times. It looks like it's just you and me for now! 😀


----------



## Wonder City (Mar 7, 2018)

Hey there. 

I was hanging around on last months thread, but no luck for me so back to trying again this month. Welcome both of you. It felt good to have people to talk to who understood how it can send you crazy at times. 

I’m still early in the cycle. Just finished the clomid and now waiting for my first monitoring scan on Friday. Hoping for some good eggs in there!


----------



## Cazster (Apr 1, 2018)

Hello! Sorry you were out last month. Can I ask how many cycles you've had?
So you're on clomid to then have IUI? Do you have any other drugs for the cycle? This whole thing is alien to me! I hadn't appreciated there are sooo many ways of doing this. Every days a school day for me at the moment!!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## secondseven (Mar 24, 2018)

Hi Cazster and Wonder City

Ahh, thanks for replying, it's nice to not feel quite so on my own! I'm now 13dpo and still BFN which isn't filling me with confidence, but let's see how the rest of this week pans out.. My AF was originally due to arrive this coming Sunday, but I had the trigger much earlier in my cycle (2 weeks ago yesterday) so I'm assuming AF should come sooner than Sunday? Confusing.. 

Cazster: Good luck with starting your meds - I did unmedicated for my first (apart from trigger shot), but may well switch to medicated if this one doesn't work.

Wonder City: Best of luck too! Hoping this is the cycle for you to get your BFP 

Let me know how you both go!

x


----------



## secondseven (Mar 24, 2018)

Boo - AF just appeared


----------



## Cazster (Apr 1, 2018)

secondseven Aww no way. So sorry  
It's so so gutting. Will you be having another cycle? X

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## secondseven (Mar 24, 2018)

Thanks. Yeah, felt pretty sorry for myself tonight tbh. But I have to pick myself back up and try again. Yes, I’ll try again this next cycle. I only have 2 tries left though now at my clinic because of my age. It really is a lottery isn’t it.


----------



## secondseven (Mar 24, 2018)

Booked in for a second IUI this morning (apart from the trigger again). Scan next Weds, trigger and insemination towards the end of next week. Bring on round 2 - we can do this..


----------



## secondseven (Mar 24, 2018)

Sorry, that was meant to say second *unmedicated* IUI..


----------



## Cazster (Apr 1, 2018)

I think you're allowed to feel sorry for yourself....its hard to pick yourself back up again but like you say it has to be done. 
Wow they get you in quickly when it's unmedicated don't they. I'll keep everything crossed for you again.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## secondseven (Mar 24, 2018)

Thanks Cazster - I'll do the same for you too. Yes, I ovulated on day 10 last time so they want me at day 8 for the scan this time so they can get the trigger shot well timed (was a bit of a rush last time which made me v nervous the timings were completely out, but now I've got AF I see they much have been fairly spot on). It is meaning I'm having very short cycles though.


----------



## Wonder City (Mar 7, 2018)

Hey guys, 

Second seven, I’m sorry last month didn’t work out. It’s hard when AF shows up. Great news that you’re able to start again right away. Unmedicated sounds great cos clomid gives be hot flushes and really bad headaches. I only take it because I have polycystic ovaries. I’m only on my second cycle, cazster. I only had clomid and the trigger last time. The bad news for me is that I may have to abandon this month as I’ve been having a lot of abdomen pain. Drs say possibly stomach ulcer or something gallstones related etc. It’s pretty painful. Not conducive to conception I’m sure. 

Will see in the next few days.


----------



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

Hello ladies, can I join you, please.
We’ve started TTC for #2. So far all BFN. And last month instead of removing the polyp and do endo scratching, my doctor suggested IUI. Took the risk of failure and suffice to say it didn’t work. Went back home last week to remove the polyp and get endo scratching done. It was performed on CD9. And we’re booked for IUI end of this month. And here’s my question. 
We DTD yesterday and the day before. and I’ve only just realised I’m in the middle of fertile window, ovulation usually happens cd14-16. I’m on CD15.  Do we have a chance of falling pregnant this cycle? Or too soon after the scratch? Has anybody had experience with endo scratch?


----------



## secondseven (Mar 24, 2018)

Hello RusskiHope

Of course you can join us, welcome  I wish I were able to help with your query but I'd be as much use as a chocolate teapot. Best of luck with your IUI though, fingers crossed it is our month.


----------



## secondseven (Mar 24, 2018)

Thanks Wonder City

So sorry to hear your cycle has been difficult. Hoping you don't have to abandon this month.


----------



## Cazster (Apr 1, 2018)

Oh no wonder city....i hope it doesn't put a stop to it this month, that must be so frustrating.  Keep us posted and hope you feel better soon.

Hello ruskihope! I'm afraid I haven't a clue either about endo scratching....is that specifically for IVF? I guess if that's your normal fertile window then there could always be the possibility that you get pregnant.....but I have no idea what the scratch thing is and what it means sorry! I guess you'll find out in a couple of weeks before you start IUI. Good luck!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks secondseven. Just wondering where else I can ask and if anyone experienced endo scratching. 

Hope your IUI works for you! Fingers crossed!


----------



## klolo (Feb 22, 2018)

Hi Ladies, I was also hanging around on last months IUI thread but, got a BFN.  The sad thing was, I was convinced I was pregnant as I was getting symptoms from the progesterone pessaries.  6dpIUI I woke in the night drenched in sweat and that day I had cramping on one side.  I was then symptom free for several days and then I had cramping, flushes, tears which, were all a combination of AF and the progesterone :-(  However, the bonus of all of that, is I know what to expect and I'm not going to pay any attention to the symptoms this time; I will drive myself insane otherwise.

Secondseven:  Great to meet another lady going it alone.  Strangely enough, I also felt that my last cycle was a little rushed and yesterday at my scan they said my follicle was larger than it should be for day 4.  It can be frustrating putting all your faith in the professionals knowing that they could get things wrong sometimes. 

Cazster:  Hi and welcome 

RusskiHope:  Hi   I have to profess to walking around with my head in the clouds when it comes to this so, I'm useless with medical questions.  Wishing you lots of luck for your IUI at the end of the month.

Wondercity:  Hi   I was about to say "great to see you"  but, then thought wouldn't it be great if we didn't have to say that.  Just catching and read you might have to cancel this month?  I really hope not and I hope they can sort out the pain you're in, it sounds awful and the last thing you need at an already difficult time.  I'm sending over virtual strength, healing and hugs.

xx


----------



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

Thank you klolo.
CD16 and still a «flashey” face here and that’s 6 days so far which never happened before. Called the clinic and they said I could still ovulate after Endo scratching. Maybe tomorrow?! Don’t have many sticks left 🙁
Also wondering how this cycle would then affect AF arrival which should be around 16-17 of this month. Hmmm
It’s all a big mystery to me. Wish things were more straight forward


----------



## secondseven (Mar 24, 2018)

Hi Klolo! Yes, it's definitely very nice meeting someone else flying solo with it  I know what you mean about symptom spotting - I'm going to do my best this next cycle to not think about it so obsessively (famous last words..). I think it's partly because I'm going it alone and partly because of my age and limited number of tries I can have, I'm really feeling the pressure - both financial and emotional. Must. Stay. Strong. Best of luck with this cycle, I'll be catching you up in a week!


----------



## klolo (Feb 22, 2018)

RusskiHope:  Gosh I know, it can be so confusing which, is probably why I just bob along with my head in the sand.  Keeping my fingers crossed for you.

secondseven: Haha famous last words indeed; well I'll probably symptom spot but, not be so vocal about them this time lol.  Oh I totally understand, the financial & emotional pressures are really hard.  I'm just hoping that it doesn't have to go to IVF! Yep stay strong and thank god for this forum.

AFM:  I tried injecting myself tonight with the meds they gave me and it didn't go according to plan at all!!  I thought it looked so easy but, when I realised the button it didn't click back to 0 and I can't tell if any liquid actually went in!  So stressed as I don't want to mess up my cycle.  I'll phone them 1st thing and see what they say.  And breathe......haha!

x


----------



## u37jp2 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi Everyone, hoping I can jump in on the chat here. Due to have IUI tomorrow. Not holding out much hope as all my follicles were really small at trigger but I was running the risk of it being cancelled due to too many follicles!! Argh!!

Wishing everyone loads of luck!!


----------



## Cazster (Apr 1, 2018)

Welcome U37jp2! Good luck for tomorrow.

Klolo....good to know about the pessaries doing that, I hadn't realised. As if the 2ww wasn't bad enough then the bl**dy pessaries add to the confusion 
Strange about the pen doing that....im not sure if it's meant to go to 0 or not. Maybe try you tube for video instructions if you can't get through to the clinic straight away?

Russkihope - could you try looking at the IVF forum to see if anyone has experience of endo scratch and ovulation straight after? Did you say IUI is due at the end of the month?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

Still got a flashey face today! Not sure what’s going on with that. If no ovulation this month, but wonder why still flashey face. I started testing on CD11 and it showed low. Maybe the solid face still appears. 
I just dint want any of this affecting AF arrival as we’re gearing up for IUI end this month. Got my meds here including Clomid.


----------



## secondseven (Mar 24, 2018)

Welcome u37jp2! Best of luck tomorrow - hope your follicles have a growth spurt today.

Klolo - I'm dreading doing the pen myself this time too (the nurse showed me how last time but i really can't remember all the steps and the instructions are in Danish!) oh dear.. That's a good YouTube tip Cazster! Im also hoping I don't have to go to IVF - reckon I could afford 1 round of that if my next 2 IUIs fail but that would probably be it I think due to costs involved.. Trying not to think about that right now..


----------



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

I’ve asked my clinic (abroad) for IVF and apparently it will have to be with ICSI in my case. It’s a lot involved and I’ll have to be there most of the time. I’m still on maternity leave which ends end of July. I’m thinking of having IUI now and May cycle and maybe IVF in June. But I’m just hoping it won’t come to that. 
I’m rooting for you ladies and hopefully we get our BFPs this/next cycle!


----------



## Wonder City (Mar 7, 2018)

Hey guys,

Hey Klolo. Great to see you can work, but I totally understand what you mean. I’m just catching up on the things I’ve missed. Hello Russkihope, hello u37jp2. Great to have some more cycle buddies. 

I’m on day 11 and have just started testing for my surge. We decided to go ahead with ttc plans unless anything drastic happens. I’m altering my diet to see if that helps with the pain. So far it’s been hit and miss. I’m convinced it’s gallstones but all the gp have done so far is order an ultrasound appointment to check me over. Who knows how long that will take to come through. Hopefully soon. Other than that my scan was ok yesterday. 2 follicles. Both about 12mm any my lining was almost 7mm. Not great or terrible so that’s ok. Back in on Monday for another scan to see what’s progressing and maybe my trigger. Triggered on day 13 last time so that could work. 

What’s everyone else’s news?


----------



## secondseven (Mar 24, 2018)

Hello Wonder

Sounds like your follicles are progressing nicely. I have a scan on Weds, which will be my day 8. I think they will get me to trigger on Weds night and do IUI on Fri morning. All feels a bit early for me, but I'm trusting the clinic know what they're doing.. If my timing estimates are correct, we will be cycling around the same time


----------



## Wonder City (Mar 7, 2018)

Hey guys, me again! 

Had my scan this morning. I’ve got one 23mm follicle so I’m triggering tonight and iui booked in for Wednesday morning. Last time I googled everything to death but so far this go around I’ve been more relaxed. We are moving house this coming weekend so I think I’ve just got a lot of other things to think about. 

Secondseven, yay! Cycle buddies. Look forward to hearing about your appointment on Wednesday. You’ll only be a couple of days behind me. I’m not on cyclogest or doing anything else special so nothing to do after Wednesday but wait. Ask me in a weeks time, but I think I’ll be more relaxed this time.


----------



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

Good luck Wonder! 
With my IUI I also had a follicle of 23mm (after taking Clomid) and resulted in BFP and niw our DD is 10 months today.

As for me, finally got my solid face yesterday CD19 and now wondering if AF arrives late because of late ovulation?!


----------



## secondseven (Mar 24, 2018)

Woo - good luck Wonder! Will keep everything crossed for you


----------



## Wonder City (Mar 7, 2018)

Thanks guys  

I especially like the sound of your success, RusskiHope. Day 19 sounds late, but  how long are your cycles? I’m fascinated by how amazing our bodies are. They sort of adapt to whatever we put them through so it’ll be interesting to see how many days your luteal phase is.


----------



## Cazster (Apr 1, 2018)

Morning all! Just catching up on all the goings on....
Secondseven- hope tomorrow's scan goes well!
Wonder city- lovely follicle size!! Good luck for tomorrow. 
Russkihope - I used to ovulate around CD19 so whilst it's a bit late it's definately not out of the ordinary. My LP was around 16 days. If I were you I'd test in 16 days (if you can wait that long!!!!) Who knows, you may not need this round of IUI? Good luck.

AFM I'm currently taking norethisterone and due to finish that on Thursday. AF should follow a couple of days after so I can have my baseline scan and start my injections. The norethisterone has turned me into a bit of a crazy lady! Bad moods and short tempered....very much like PMT which is fun! I'm now worried that the injections are going to make me even more  crazy! The things we do eh.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## secondseven (Mar 24, 2018)

You all talking about 16 days etc makes me even more worried that they’re going to trigger me waaaaaaaay to early :s It’s a huge source of anxiety for me but what do I do - they are the experts?


----------



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks Cazster.
Looking at my previous cycles, I can see my LP is around 12 days. I think OV this late was due to endo scratching. Who knows. I’ll just have to wait and see what happens! 
My 1st IUI with Clomid was done on CD12 and last IUI without Clomid was done on Cd14. 
What cd day are they going to trigger, secondseven?


----------



## u37jp2 (Jan 30, 2010)

You all sound like you have lovely big follicles. I dont even want to tell you the size of mine at trigger! How is everyone doing so far? 

Im 3dpiui and beginning with the ridiculous symptom spotting and googling regime!! Argh!! ￼


----------



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

U37jp2, in my last IUI without Clomid, my only dominant follicle was 16mm. Surely yours is not smaller than this? 
It’s so hard not to symptom spotting though! Try to stay away from Dr Google 😉


----------



## u37jp2 (Jan 30, 2010)

Well......it was 15mm but I also had two 13's a 12 and 4 11's so it was either trigger or cancel. My daughter was the result of a 16mm follicle 4 years ago so im keeping my fingers crossed. The hospital were certainly confident we stood a chance! Verrrrry small though.


What stage are you at just now? Thanks for replying xx


----------



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

My dr who did first IUI in 2016 which resulted in BFP, said that follicles of 16mm is absolutely normal size for the procedure. Sadly it didn’t work in March. Think it’s something to do with polyps and condition of my left tube. Since then got the polyps removed and also had endo scratching. And scheduled for IUI end of this month. I ovulated late this cycle and we DTD around those days. Yet to find out the outcome 😉


----------



## u37jp2 (Jan 30, 2010)

Yes, my doctor was totally calm about my tiny 15mm! They said they get mature eggs from 14's! Only time will tell.   

Loads of luck to you!!! Fingers crossed IUI will work for us!


----------



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

I’m  secretly hoping out efforts would work from this cycle. It would be a nice birthday present for me next week 😉 I’ll be 42! And what’s your age if you don’t mind me asking?
But I’m ready for IUI too and will get going till we get there!


----------



## u37jp2 (Jan 30, 2010)

Fingers crossed you dont need IUI at all!! That would be nice!


I am 32 but I dont have a menstrual cycle at all without drugs so we always knew we would need fertility treatment. I took me 3 IUI's to have my daughter so im hoping 3rd time lucky again !


----------



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

Awwww hope so too! Fingers crossed for you!
Is it on NHS or privately funded?


----------



## secondseven (Mar 24, 2018)

So after a fiendishly early flight for my scan today (8cd), the nurse told me I was there waaaaay too early...   I managed to not to shout out I TOLD YOU SO as clearly that wouldn't help anything as I'm now here so it doesn't matter anymore and also I don't want to make myself paranoid about them not doing it properly if I'm anything other than very polite with every interaction. So I'm focusing on the good news which is I have 2 follies progressing nicely at 10.5 each and it's looking like they will do the timings much more in line with what I feel they should be (i.e. later in my cycle than last time which was a BFN). I get a good feeling about this new nurse too. Now my only worry is that I'm going to ovulate on Sunday and they don't do inseminations on a Sunday.. Fingers crossed my follies won't burst forth with their goodies before Monday morning when the IUI is pencilled in for! Got another scan on Sat morning to see how things are progressing with a view to me triggering Sat night (which would be day 11, @RusskiHope).

Apologies for the probably silly question, but can the trigger shot ever slow down an ovulation or if it is going to happen sooner, it will just happen sooner? If that is the case, what effect does the trigger have, if any? Am wondering if I surge on Sat afternoon, will all the action be over by Monday morning? Tried Dr Google to find out but as usual he is not being v helpful..

@Wonder City - how was your procedure today? Did you lie still for a while afterwards?
@RusskiHope - good luck to you! Hope you get the birthday present you wish for 
@u37jp2 - that is great you know IUI does work for you - fingers crossed 3 is your lucky number again..
@Cazster - hope you're coping okay with your meds - not long to go now until you're done - sending you calming vibes


----------



## Wonder City (Mar 7, 2018)

Morning all!

Secondseven, where did you fly? Are you having treatment abroad? Sounds like things are progressing well. Good luck for your scan on Saturday. Hoping you hold on until Monday. I didn’t trigger until day 13 and iui day 15. Yesterday. It went fine. My bladder wasn’t as full as they’d like but it wasn’t uncomfortable or anything. I think I’m just more disappointed in our sperm numbers. It seems low. I think we will change donor for the next try. I don’t hold out hope for this cycle with only 2.7 million motile sperm inseminated. What are other people’s numbers?


----------



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

With my last IUi, the trigger was at 9pm on a Saturday and IUI was scheduled at 9am on Monday. Don’t think the trigger slowing things down. If anything is on time. I remember my dr asked if I was in pain at the time of IUIbas I was apprarently ovulating right there and then! 
DH has 87% motility after his sperm was washed. Which was a slight change from the first IUI when he had 88%. And every time after the IUI I was lying still for 20-30 minutes. 
Can’t help but think we should have started TTC #2 sooner! Can’t shake off this regret feeling! In October my doctor saw the polyp and I should have got it removed in november and start TTC right then. But we didn’t start till January. Now who knows when I get pregnant and I’ll 42 next week. Big sigh


----------



## secondseven (Mar 24, 2018)

How are you all doing, ladies?

So all my fretting about ovulating too early was probably in vain (why do we do this to ourselves?!) -bad news is  I'm down to only 1 follicle (1 seemed to give up the ghost at 10.5mm?!) but good news is apparently the one left is growing at just the right pace for iui on Monday morning. Was at 16.1mm this morning - I'm a little concerned it's still on the small side but Dr was very confident earlier saying I'm not near ovulating yet, which was reassuring. I'm triggering at 10pm tonight when hopefully it will have hit the magic 17mm. Despite the clinic telling me not to, I'm still a poas demon and v relieved to see that I haven't had a surge yet. The closer I can get to 10pm tonight without a surge, the happier I will feel!

@Wonder, yes, I'm having treatment in Denmark. I had an initial consultation back in Dec at the LWC but had quite a negative experience there - I didn't like it at all, felt quite judged and felt they were strongly pushing me into IVF despite the fact that I've never even tried to get pregnant before. I feel much happier out here in Denmark, but it has been a logistical nightmare tbh. I'd still prefer that to the LWC experience however. I know it's really hard, but try not to worry too much about your numbers - it only takes one good strong determine little swimmer after all..

Hope you're all coping okay and managing to enjoy some spring sunshine


----------



## secondseven (Mar 24, 2018)

You're probably all experienced with this but I just injected myself for the first time and survived it! Phew..


----------



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

Well done secondseven! Now it’s waiting time and I’m sure you’ll have good news about follicles on Monday. 🤞🏻🤞🏻🤞🏻


----------



## Wonder City (Mar 7, 2018)

Hey guys! Hope you’re all having a good weekend.

I’m in the middle of moving house. The kitchen seems to be coming together which is the main thing. First thing this morning I was ripping open all the boxes in search of the kettle. I haven’t been very organised this move. Anyway, it’s kept me busy. I haven’t even thought about my IUI other than not really lifting anything too heavy. Secondseven, good luck tomorrow! Is Denmark remarkably cheap? I’d be tempted if so. Unlike you I previously had a great experience at LWC. The one actually in London. Maybe it was  because that time we went straight in for IVF and it worked first time. We got lucky. I’m not feeling it this month, but you’re right it just takes one. I also did my first injection this month. I had the nurse do it previously. It’s easy, but I did have to psych myself up for it. Next time I’ll be a pro.

I think it’s common to worry about our age. I know I do and I’m 38. So many women our age are becoming mothers. My friend who also happens to be 42, Russkihope, told me a few weeks back that she’s pregnant. Naturally! Lucky thing. Not possible for us as we lack 50% of the main ingredients. But I was still very jealous.


----------



## secondseven (Mar 24, 2018)

The deed is done! Am currently chilling with a pillow under my bum watching The Killing. Can't wait to fly home later!

Hope you're starting to get settled in now, @Wonder.
@Russki - thanks! My follicle was only 14.1mm but the nurse said that was because ovulation had just started, so I'm hoping the timing is bang on this time. Hope you're doing okay


----------



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks Wonder! Still hoping to conceive naturally. Who knows! But at the same time just glad we have other options! 
Also went to a Denmark clinic, Stork, when I was thinking about having a baby on my own, back in 2014. But then met my DH and here we are! 

Glad it’s all done, secondseven! Try to take it easy in those dreading 2ww! I’ll be crossing everything for you! 

Cazster, how are you getting on?


----------



## Cazster (Apr 1, 2018)

Ooh rest up secondseven! Fingers crossed for you and hope the next 2 weeks fly by for you!
Wonder city....how are you holding up? I hope the house move went well.
I'm ok thanks RusskiHope. I'm annoyingly still waiting on AF so I can get my baseline scan done and start the injections. I thought it would have come by now. I can't remember the last time I actually wanted AF to arrive!!! I'm lagging behind here!😂


----------



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

celebrated my 42nd birthday yesterday and AF is heading my way. More likely tomorrow as spotting today. It looks like out efforts didn’t work. Not too surprised as it was early days after scratching and the lining was too thin and not ready for anything. We gave our best shot as it were. We had fun, at least. Spoke with my clinic today and we’re Heading home for IUI end of next week. Got my Clomid and supporting meds to take prior the procedure and then we’re good to go. It would be great to announce a BFP at out DD’s 1st birthday party in June where we will have our family and friends. Trying my best here to make BFP happen. Sooner or later. 
How’s everyone else doing?


----------



## Cazster (Apr 1, 2018)

Aww RusskiHope, happy birthday! Sorry it didn't work out but like you say you had fun trying, and you're good to go for treatment now.
AF arrived for me too so had my baseline scan today and have just done my 1st injections. Spent 15 minutes hovering above my belly getting the courage to push the needle in. Once I'd finally done it I realised it didn't hurt at all but then couldn't stop laughing! Had the syringe poking out of me shaking while I tried to compose myself! Only 11 more days to go.... 
How's everyone else doing?


----------



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

Thank you Cazster!
It’s such a thin needle and you definitely don’t feel anything! I remember I was nervous but then laughed at myself! 
Everything crossed for you!


----------



## Youandi (Apr 10, 2018)

Hi everyone 

I’m new here starting iui April/May have consultant app
Tomorrow very nervous 

Good luck everyone x


----------



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

Welcome youandi. Are you doing it here or abroad? On your own?
Don’t be nervous. IUI is absolutely fine and worked for some of us from the first time. Good luck for tomorrow 😉


----------



## Cazster (Apr 1, 2018)

Hello and welcome! Good luck for your consultation.  Keep us posted!


----------



## secondseven (Mar 24, 2018)

Happy belated birthday RusskiHope! Hope you're doing okay and ready to start again. I know what you mean about injecting yourself - I only had to do the trigger but I too worked myself up into a complete stew beforehand and then I barely felt it! Haha.

Hi Youandi - welcome! Good luck and looking forward to hearing how you get on.

I'm now on day 5dpo and trying to remain nonchalant about the whole thing but it is properly on my mind! Luckily work has been quite full on which has been a good distraction. Just the weekend to push through now! *Twiddles thumbs*


----------



## Wonder City (Mar 7, 2018)

Hey guys, 

Sorry I’ve been so quiet. With moving and a 4 year olds birthday party to plan I just had no time to think. 

How’s everyone getting on? Welcome youandi! How did your appointment go? 
Sorry about your news, Russkihope. Hopefully your IUI does the trick this time. Everything crossed for you. 
Secondseven, how are you finding the wait? I’m 12dpiui today. I didn’t have time to worry about my wait this month, but this morning I did a test and it was bfn. I feel bloated and horrid, just like I do when AF is on its way. I pretty much know I’m out. We’re taking a month off to give my body a break from the clomid. I don’t think I’ll take it again. It caused a lot of problems for my body. Lots of discomfort. My gp could pin it down but it has to be that or a massive coincidence. So... I’ll update on OTD Wednesday but I think it would be a miracle if I am pregnant this month. Boooooo!


----------



## Cazster (Apr 1, 2018)

Wondercity sorry about your BFN, but you member know, it might have been too early still. Fingers crossed for good news tomorrow.
How's everyone else in the 2 ww? I hope you're bearing up.

I'm 5 days into the injections and had my 1st tracking scan today. I'm a bit too responsive to the drugs it seems as I have 10 follicles right now. 5 on the right between 9 and 10mm and 5 on the left between 11 and 13mm. They've reduced my dose and booked another tracking scan for Friday in the hope that the 3 biggest continue to grow and the smallest disppear. If they don't behave I might have to cancel this cycle or look at a follicle reduction. So frustrating! Roll on Friday!


----------



## secondseven (Mar 24, 2018)

Hi Wonder and Cazster

@Wonder, ahh I’m really sorry to hear that - it’s hard isn’t it. I’m hoping for you that you are a later detector too.

@Cazster - I’ll keep my fingers crossed your follicles behave!

I’m on 9dpo today and caved this morning and poas on a FRER and BFN. Feeling a bit rubbish today and like I’m probably out too this month. I know there’s still time in theory, but I’m just not feeling it.


----------



## Wonder City (Mar 7, 2018)

Hey guys,

Well I’m out for sure. Had a beta today that came back negative. No AF yet but I expect that will be tomo. I’m taking a month off because the Clomid has aggravated my abdomen some how. Still investigating it. I will continue to stalk you lot and hopefully will see you get you bfps!


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi everyone!

I have triggered today for IUI tomorrow. I thought they were going to cancel this cycle as I have 3 follicles however the clinic have recently changed their protocol, the clinic said it was up to us to decide due to the increase chance of multiples. Long discussions between my DW and I and we have decided to go ahead. It took 6 cycles (1 cancelled due to 3 follicles) to fall pregnant with our DS and we had 2 follicles on our successful cycle. Most of my cycles have had 2 follicles and haven't been successful so I don't think we have a massive increased chance of multiples. 

Sorry wonder city for your news today and having to take a cycle off. 

Good luck to everyone who is on the 2ww and who are starting off. Baby dust to all


----------



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

@wondercity, sorry about your BFN
@secondseven, are you definitely out this cycle? Hope not!
@cazster, hope the scan goes well today and the follicles slow down a bit. Keep us posted.
@dojiejo, hope 2ww flies past quick and you get your BFP!

Booked a couple of acupuncture sessions before and after IUI. Got a scan tomorrow and more likely trigger tomorrow night for IUI on Monday. 
Must stay positive! I know it will happen for us all!


----------



## secondseven (Mar 24, 2018)

Hi all

Feeling very despondent - 11dpo and BFN on FRER - 99.9% certain I'm out again this month 

@Wonder - hope you enjoy your month off - relaxation has got to help things.
@Russki - Best of luck! Fingers crossed this is your month.
@Cazster - hope you're doing okay and your follicles calmed down.
@Dojiejo - nice to meet you and best of luck!


----------



## Cazster (Apr 1, 2018)

Sorry to hear that secondseven. Have you got any thoughts about what you'll do next?

RusskiHope I've heard good things about acupuncture. Have you had it before?

Wonder have a restful month off. 

Dojiejo hello and good luck this month. Keep us posted.

I've had my 2nd tracking scan today and the lower dose of drugs seems to have helped. I still have lots of follicles but most are too small to be viable so I don't  need a reduction (our bank balance was pleased to hear that!). I've got a good looking 19mm and a 14mm that might hopefully grow a teeny bit more, so trigger tomorrow and IUI for Monday (I'm joining you RusskiHope!)

One question....have you ladies told anyone you're doing this? My parents, sister and a couple of friends know. My friends are all super supportive but don't ask too many questions for fear of stressing or upsetting me. My family on the other hand want details! I'm getting really frustrated by it but don't know if I'm being irrational by being cagey?! I know they're ultimately trying to be supportive but I just feel like telling them every bit of detail is like saying "hey, we had sex last night so keep your fingers crossed I get pregnant!". Just me over-thinking?!!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

Secondseven, are you definitely out? If so I’m really sorry to hear it! 
@Cazster, I’ve done acupuncture before and really think it helped with IUI for when our DD was born. I’ve had it twice a month for around 4 months. 
This time I’m not that vigorous about it and only have time before the actual IUI and straight after. 
I had the scan yesterday and sent that great news I expected. I didn’t responded well to Clomid! No active follicles on the left and 4 on the right but only around 9-11mm. Disappointing! So she gave me a bunch of things to take including Gonal F 75ml till Monday and tomorrow I’ve got another scan to see how things have developed. And with that she told me to change my flights as it’s more likely IUI will be on Thursday! That I wasn’t expecting at all! I am very disappointed with it all. Maybe because of my age that things are slow this time?  She was very happy with endometrium however. Kept telling me how beautiful it looked on the scan. I wasn’t sure what I was looking for! 🤓 
Has any of you have experience with Gonal? Does it make follicles grow faster/bigger? My dominant follicle was 11ml yesterday, how big would it be tomorrow and the other 3, I wonder? Any ideas, ladies?
I feel a bit bloated but no any other side effects or discomfort. Tomorrow will be CD12.


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

Russkihop - Hope the goal F has helped with your growth. How was the scan? You can expect 1-2mm of growth a day with Gonal F. Don't be disappointed with your follicle growth, mine had a slow growth to begin with this cycle but we managed to get to a good size for D14 and had IUI D15

Cazster - We had told family and some close friends when we were cycling previously. It was good to be able to chat about how things were going and people asked how it everything was going with the cycles so it felt like everyone new from very early on that we were pregnant with our DS. This time we have decided to not really tell anyone. I don't know which is better, maybe speak with your family and say that you appreciate all their support however you would prefer  that they didn't ask questions and you will talk to them when you feel up to it if this is what you would prefer. 

Secondseven - Fingers crossed that you aren't out completely, you aren't out till AF comes.

I definitely recommend acupuncture, I was more regularly with it on previous cycles, slightly difficult to fit it in this round of cycles but find it relaxing and it really helped with my significant nausea with my pregnancy. 

AFM - I think that the menopur that I have taken for my cycles is causing me to have a significant head cold whenever I take it. This is my 3rd cycle with menopur and I have all times ended up feeling completely rubbish with a streaming nose and awful head cold, now I have a cold sore just to show me that my body is completely ran down! Fingers crossed it doesn't effect implantation.


----------



## Cazster (Apr 1, 2018)

RusskiHope I have no experience with gonal f but fingers crossed it speeds up growth and you get the go ahead for Thursday.

Dojiejo thanks for the tips. Sorry you're having side effects from the menopur. I think I've been pretty lucky with that but was only on a low dose. How high have they got you?

As for me, the deed is done! My 1st IUI experience is over and hopefully it's my last. I've been very lucky with regards to side effects from the drugs (none) and found IUI itself absolutely fine. I'm back in work and will have to try and busy myself for the next 16 days. OTD is 15th may. I've given all pregnancy tests to my OH to hide so I don't cave early! I am a serial POAS-er so whether i can last is another thing!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

Thank you ladies. 
Scan went well. Dr is very with my endometrium and follicles have grown. Still 4 of them and the dominant one is 15mm. Injecting Gonal again tomorrow and triggering tomorrow night and IUI is booked for 8am on Thursday! DH has to do his bit at 7am! Early start for all of us! It would be CD15
We wa Ted to keep it quiet but with changing the flights was too complicated and I told dad. Very happy for us and already crossed everything for us. Back home know only my 2 close friends. And I know they won’t ask questions in those 2ww. 
Still got my acupuncture scheduled before I get on the plane. Happy days!
But in the meantime I’ve ended up having a cold! Not the bad one but still. That shouldn’t affect anything right?! 
Cazster, crossed everything for you!! And hopefully you can hold it out till the end of 2ww!


----------



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

IUI all done on Thursday morning. Had 2 x21mm dominant follicles close to each other and dr warned me about potential twins haha we laughed. I don’t care I said, as long as it works this time 😉 time will tell I guess. We also DTD quite a bit leading up to IUI and afterwards. And now I’m in 2ww.
How’s everyone else doing?


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

Cazster - How is your 2ww going? Hope you manage resisting POAS. Lots of baby dust to you.

Russkihope - Welcome to the 2ww. Sending lots of baby dust to you.

AFM - I am 10pIUI today, have been kept relatively busy with a wedding last weekend and this weekend. I have lots of cramping around 7dpIUI so fingers crossed it was a little embie nesting itself in. I have been feeling very bloated yesterday and today. Nauseous today but that may just be because of the drive home and looking down at my phone and around at my son. I ALWAYS spot early after IUI (between 10dpIUI - 12 dpIUI) so should find out in next couple of days.


----------



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks Dojiejo!
Hope it’s your month! Crossed everything for you! When would you test?


----------



## Cazster (Apr 1, 2018)

Wow RusskiHope.....2x 21mm sounds amazing! Fingers crossed. When's test day?

Dojiejo - Not long to wait! Hopefully all those are positive signs.

AFM, this is THE longest wait ever!! I'm not even a week in yet . I'm trying not to analyse every sign, especially as I'm on progesterone suppositries and someone on here said the symptoms are the same as early pregnancy. What a torment! I'm busying myself with a fun family day tomorrow then work as normal. Next weekend I have a baby shower to go to (brilliant!), and then test day on the Tuesday. I'm really set on waiting it out to test, but we'll see!!!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

Just a quick update as I am unfortunately stuck at work while the weather is so lovely outside. Officially my period is due Thursday so will be my OTD. I POAS last night and it was a negative (10dpIUI) and have had a very tiny amount of old blood when I wiped earlier so looks like AF is getting ready to come :-(


----------



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

Cazster, my test day is also 15th! The clinic told me to get HCG and progesterone tests. And on the 17th too if BFP, that is! I’ve got a couple of FRER here and might test a day before to save a trip to London for blood test which are not cheap! Fingers crossed 
Dojijeo, sorry to hear that! But still hope you’re not out yet! 
As for me, don’t even think about IUI and potential outcome. So relaxed about it all! Just busy myself with organizing my DD’s 1st birthday party next month! Can’t believe she will be 1 year old!! Scary!


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

Glad you are nice and relaxed Russkihop. Fingers crossed for the 15th. 

I’m definitely out. AF is properly starting now.


----------



## Cazster (Apr 1, 2018)

Dojiejo - so sorry it hasn't worked this time. Do you know what you're doing next (if anything obviously). Take care. X

RusskiHope- well now I'm confused over these test days! If you had IUI after me how have we got the same test day?! My clinic says 16 days. 16 loooooong days! I guess yours is 14?

One week to go til OTD. Work should make that go quickly at least. I'm feeling a bit moody this morning. Not sure if that's the progesterone or PMT, or possibly the 5.30am wake up that my darling 4 y/o gave me! Will try to follow RusskiHope and be more relaxed and care free......

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

Cazster it’s a mystery to me! I asked the clinic this morning and she said it was fine to get blood test on 15th! But urine test too early she said. I’m still having a very relaxed approach about it! I’m taking progesterone 3 times a day and it makes me dizzy every time! Feel like I’m drunk slurring the words haha I’m also taking so many vitamins and after IUI meds and fertility tea! Don’t ask! Went to fertility herbalist and she prescribed the tea! In the meantime my LO is 11 months tomorrow and concentrating on organising her special party next month. 😉


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

OTD seems to change depending on who you speak to I have been given OTD of 14-18 dpIUI. I never get to D14 to official test (apart from when I got pregnant with my son).

Cazster - Sorry you have been feeling moody. 

Russkihope - Enjoy the organising of your daughters first birthday!


----------



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

How’s everyone doing?!
Need your advice- my doctor told me to get beta tests done on 15 and 17 May (the latter providing is BFP). I’ll need to go to London fornthat and get results same day. It costs around £60. At the same time, I’ve got 2 FRER tests here. Would you test a day before and depending on the result then book the beta?! Or leave it till the actual beta test?! I don’t know what to do?! OTD is on CD12. On Monday is cd11, would I see anything on FRER then?! Is it worth doing the test then?! Unless of course I’ll end up having brown spotting which usually indicates AF arrival 
Your thoughts please


----------



## Cazster (Apr 1, 2018)

I'd test to be honest! Although day 11 does seem pretty early and I guess you could get a false negative. My clinic doesn't do betas, just told me to do a HPT at day 16. I wonder why they all do things differently?! It just makes things so confusing!! 
Good luck whatever you decide!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cazster (Apr 1, 2018)

I caved and tested this morning....BFN for me . I'm trying to distract myself today. I feel a bit crampy as if AF Is coming but I assume it won't until progesterone stops?? I'll test tomorrow anyway but I think it would need a miracle to turn positive to be honest!
Hope everyone else is doing ok.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

Cazster sorry to hear it!
I did test yesterday morning and got BFP. Test it again this morning and still BFP. And had my beta today. Results look good. Notified the clinic and have to do another beta on thursday. The news hasn’t sunk in properly yet!


----------



## Cazster (Apr 1, 2018)

RusskiHope that's amazing! Congrats. Can I ask how many IUIs you've had before the BFP?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

With my LO in 2016, we had only 1! (I was 40 then) And this time, we had only 1! (I’m 42 now!) both resulted in BFPs.


----------



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

We had 1 in March which was unmedicated and spontaneous, truly unprepared! Hence didn’t count it! Whereas this time we had full works! And it’s BFP!


----------



## Cazster (Apr 1, 2018)

Wow! It clearly works well for you!

I have a follow up appt at clinic on Saturday to discuss the next cycle. Stopping progesterone as from today so waiting for AF then. 2 more goes left for us before we re-evaluate. Good luck with everything RusskiHope. 

As for everyone else, I'll see you on the next cycle! 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

Cazster, good luck at the clinic today! Let us know how it went.
How’s everyone else doing?


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

Russkihope - massive congratulations on your BFP

Cazster- good luck for your follow up appointment. 

AFM - we are holidaying in Italy which is lovely. We have an appointment to discuss IVF at the end of May so will be interesting to see what they say.


----------



## Sindhu (Aug 17, 2016)

Hi all, I am a new bee...I started IUI natural cycle this month 11th May and cycle day 13. I am 10dpiui now but for a last couple of days I am having cramps & back pain, achy legs as if AF is on the way. These are my usual symptoms before I get my AF.

I normally have a 25-28 day cycle regularly and have PMS before each cycle so I know when AF turns up. I am a little bit worried as I am on day22 now and all these symptoms showing. Do you get these even if it’s a BFP??

My clinic asked to me to test on 26th May but I just want to go and test. Is it too early?


----------



## Rel1984 (May 20, 2018)

Hi everyone, I've just had two failed natural iui cycles using donor sperm. My af arrived yesterday 🙁I'm gutted to be honest. Starting a third cycle now and trying to stay hopeful. Looking to talk to anyone going through or who has been through similar.


----------



## Sindhu (Aug 17, 2016)

Hi Rel1984 
Sorry to hear you had 2 failed cycles..when are you starting the 3rd one and are you thinking about medicated or natural again


----------



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

Hi Sindhu, welcome! 
Have you tested in the end or decided to wait?
Welcome, Rel. Sorry to hear about your failed IUIs. Are you getting it done here or abroad? 
Both my IUIs which resulted in BFPs were dine back home.


----------



## Rel1984 (May 20, 2018)

Sindhu On Day 4 of my cycle and going for natural again. If this doesn't work then I'll discuss my options with the clinic. 

It's so tempting to test early isn't it? Fingers crossed you get your bfp. 

RusskiHope  - Hi I'm doing them in the UK. Just hoping it's third time lucky. Glad to hear you have had bfps. Feel a bit disheartened at the moment


----------



## vickydyr (Jun 16, 2015)

Hi, I was on here before & we tried to inseminate at home for 6 cycles but no luck. I had a hysteroscopy a few months back & i’m working with both my tubes open. Bloods I’ve have done previously we’re all spot on & ive got lots of eggs. We have our initial consultation on Monday (4th June) & I’m getting very excited now. I assume this will be arranging a treatment plan etc & then from what I can work out our treatment will start with my next cycle?! I have given up smoking, don’t drink alcohol & have started eating healthily n drinking 2/3 litres of water a day.  I’m just hanging around to get some advice & support when I start going crazy! I’m sure I’ll feel more settled after Monday. So I just wanted to say hi  oh & we are a same sex couple, I’m 32. Vicky x


----------



## vickydyr (Jun 16, 2015)

Oh & our treatment is at Newlife Epsom if anyone is/has used them before x 

Sorry, I keep thinking of more Q’s, can you let me know if you had medicated/natural n how common is over stimulation? aid our cycle is abandoned we still have to pay I think. Thanks, Vicky x


----------



## Cazster (Apr 1, 2018)

It's been a while since I've been on here so hello to all the newbies.
Just wondering if anyone has seen the june/July IUI cycle thread? Can't find one and the june/July cycle buddies thread seems more for IVF? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## vickydyr (Jun 16, 2015)

Hi Caz! I’m in the same boat, i joined the cycle buddies thread but got so lost with all the long/short protocol chat & didn’t understand to be able to keep up lol we are having IUI n I was hoping for an IUI June/July board. I hope you are doing OK, what’s your story? Vic x


----------



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

Evening ladies,
Had my early scan today and left a bit confused. I thought I was 7 weeks. But she measured me only at 5w6d!  but can’t work out the dates otherwise. The sonographer said everything was progressing well for 5w6d. I sent an email to my coordinator and maybe she can explain this to me an reassure me everything is going well. What are your thoughts?
Book a Harmony test at 10 weeks. 
In the meantime all set four DD’s 1st birthday on Saturday! Can’t believe, just can’t believe the time has flown past so quickly! 😢


----------



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

Spoke with my clinic today and was told everything was fine with the measurements as with IUI they can never tell th exact time of ovulation and/or implantation. Asked me to schedule another early scan at 8 weeks which I did.


----------



## Cazster (Apr 1, 2018)

Sorry Vicky I missed your reply.  They've now set up a june/July thread so I've added to that!
Russki...im sure the dates are fine as your clinic said. Good luck for the 8 week follow up.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

Thought I’d never write this but...sad news for us. Had my 8+2 scan yesterday but there was no heartbeat! When we had our 1st scan 2 weeks ago and I was measured a week behind as originally thought, sadly, everything stopped pretty much right there and then. As they measured me today at 6 weeks only! Devastated is the understatement. 
Went to EPU lunch time, the scan confirmed the growth/pregnancy stopped at 6w2d, pretty much straight after my first early scan. 
I’ve opted for a D&C and they squeezed me in this Friday. We got family holiday booked a few months ago and flying this Sunday, plus I’m returning to work after my maternity leave the following week. I couldn’t deal with the natural way during those times plus at work. I’m just hoping there’s a cancellation and I can be called in sooner than Friday. Just don’t want bleeding starting now!
MC is still very much foreign to me although I tried to read about it last night. Too painful. And I just want to get D&C done and come back to work without thinking about it. 
Just wondering if you had a MC and how did you deal with it. And how soon have you started TTC? the doctor today said to wait till I get my 1st AF, which is roughly 6 weeks? Must concentrate on positives here


----------



## Cazster (Apr 1, 2018)

Oh russki I'm so sorry to read this. It's so horrible. Having been through this twice I can relate to how you're feeling. 
I didn't have a d&c on either as I m/c before that could be considered. Both were natural conceptions and the 2nd was the 1st proper cycle after the 1st m/c, so I'd agree with what the doc said there. Physically it wasn't too bad (pain wise etc) but emotionally it really took it's toll on me. I'd really encourage you to talk about it with someone and not try to bottle it up and forget about it- tried that and didn't work for me. 
Be sure to rest up, as hard as that is with a little one running around. 
Xxx

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------

